# 1.8T fuel injector info needed



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

Alright, gents. As many of you already know, I supply fuel injectors here on Vortex. In addition to the parts themselves, I always strive to provide accurate tuning information. There are, however, a few 1.8T-specific technical details I am actively seeking more information about. 
My primary interest is in learning more about the "bent" fuel spray pattern. Can anybody provide some solid technical information about this?
Several of my 1.8T customers have successfully used the standard Bosch and Siemens DEKA injectors that I carry. However, if I can offer something better, I will make sure I do just that. What are the *part numbers, brands, and sizes* for the injectors in the various 1.8T engine codes? The more specific info I can get, the better I can satisfy everyone's hotrod needs.
Thanks very much. I'm pushing hard to be Vortex's number one fuel injector dude (assuming I'm not already).








Peace,


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

Dude, I sure hope you get your info. I'll be getting some good info soon, and I'll post it here (Etkas & Bentley). I'd love to know more about the strange 1.8t specific injectors as well (pattern weird for 5 valve engine?). 
I'm actually looking to buy some injectors in the short term, but don't yet know the tech specifics or the bosch models yet. All I know is that they should flow around 360ml at 3 bar and have high impedance. I'm looking at Volvo and Saab injectors as well as the MB 450 injectors (360cc/min @ 2.5 bar I think). TheSpildog used these MB injectors on his standalone setup and they seemed to work ok. Nobody else that I know runs these, but they're right between the atp alternatives (310 or 475). 
It'd be cool if atp stg III and IV guys would post the bosch part numbers of their injectors as well as their characteristics. Are they longer/shorter, blue, red, green... Impedance... Ok, I'm asking for too much, but it'd be cool.
Speedy G
Here's my compilation of bosch injectors. Can anybody tell me if any of them fit?
http://www.toxictimes.com:8080/car/injectors.htm


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Speedy G)*

06A 906 031 BA
AWP 03 gti


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

I did a little more research since my last post. For starters, I think all 1.8t injectors are bosch and there's debate about size being between 220 (not sure, but beetle definitely has smaller injectors) and 310cc and fuel pressure also may change between models. I haven't seen (picture of) any specific pattern of the 1.8t injectors, and many people have successfully upgraded them without worrying about this pattern, so I'm really doubting the "spray pattern problem". 
BTW the 06A part number above is a VAG part #, not a bosch. I think the bosch part # is more interesting. Oh, and the 1975 MB 450sel injectors may be low Z (as usual found debate regarding specs on the net).
Speedy G


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't seen (picture of) any specific pattern of the 1.8t injectors, and many people have successfully upgraded them without worrying about this pattern, so I'm really doubting the "spray pattern problem". 
BTW the 06A part number above is a VAG part #, not a bosch.
Speedy G[HR][/HR]​Well, see that's the thing that completely perplexes me. We've all heard about this "bent" spray pattern issue, but other people have used the regular injectors without problems. Also, all injectors that I've worked with fire a conical spray pattern that is concentric with the injector tip. In other words, it isn't offset in one direction or another. If it was, the injector would have to be carefully aligned or else you'd end up spraying the side of the intake manifold, head, or whatever. But, we really don't align anything. Rather, we just throw the things in there and call it a day.
Finally, there are different types of atomizer tips. Bosch and Siemens DEKA injectors use pintles which are like little pins that move in and out to regulate the flow. Rochester uses a little BB while Lucas and some others use a vibrating disk. Each of these designs has its own unique spray pattern and advantages/ drawbacks. But, none of them produce a pattern that I'd describe as "bent" or offset.








Anyway, Speedy G and everybody else, can you provide the Bosch (or other manufacturer's) part number? That's actually what I need. I'll supply that information to the product engineers that I deal with and will come up with some conclusive information. My prices are dynamite, but that isn't enough if the parts aren't ideal. -even though everybody seems thrilled with them, anyway. lol








Thanks,


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

There is a local guy here in Atlanta running modified Corvette injectors with a T3 Super 60. I don't think he worried about the spray pattern and had no problems.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (VDUBBINDizzy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There is a local guy here in Atlanta running modified Corvette injectors with a T3 Super 60. I don't think he worried about the spray pattern and had no problems.[HR][/HR]​Okay, well the newer Vettes use Bosch, but we already know that regular Bosch will work. So, then... what's the nature of the modifications? Hmmm... I really do look foward to speaking to the engineers about this so we can put these concerns to rest.


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

Couldn't tell you how they were modified. I'll ask though.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...all injectors that I've worked with fire a conical spray pattern that is concentric with the injector tip. In other words, it isn't offset in one direction or another. If it was, the injector would have to be carefully aligned or else you'd end up spraying the side of the intake manifold, head, or whatever. But, we really don't align anything.[HR][/HR]​Well, all 1.8T injectors are mechanically attached to a fuel rail, so alignment is more or less automatic (that's probably why you don't hear about it more).
Be careful quoting fuel delivery. People throw injector delivery figures around like wheel and crank HP in this forum. The industry standard pressure for quoting fuel delivery is 3bar (14.5x3=43.5psi). I like to state "240cc/min @ 3bar" to keep things clear. Doing the math, the same injector will deliver roughly 277cc/min @4bar.
Injectors used in Corrado G60s, most (maybe all?) VR6s and AEB code 1.8Ts are Bosch EV6 type (fat) injectors. Drive by wire 1.8Ts use Bosch EV12 type injectors (thinner with long nozzle reaching deeper into the intake port).


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

go here and select #13
http://www.emitec.com/gb/bibliothek.htm


----------



## 02redgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (john s)*

I heard somewhere that porshe 911 injectors work. don't hold me to that though.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (john s)*

John, that is *PRECISELY* what I was looking for. Thanks very much. I'll forward that info along and should end up with some great info to help everybody with better. I'll still gladly take more part numbers and other specs, though. Keep the info flowing, people.
Thanks again,


----------



## M20VT (May 27, 2002)

*apr stage III injectors !!! part no#*

Their kit uses injectors from a tt225 same as volvo t5 
the part no# is







06A 906 031J
the also include a replacement fuel pump but this one has no part numbers too bad ! 




[Modified by M20VT, 5:55 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (M20VT)*

Hmm... good one as usual John S. 
I'm still wondering for which engines that applies though. I have an AGU which is drive by wire (I meant DBC as Chris points out below) Motronic 3.something and no VVT (the dumbest 1.8T engine of them all, but also easiest to mod). I'm wondering if that means I still have EV6 injectors or the EV12's. I'll look and see what injectors I have, and I'll post them here, although I doubt it'll help you guys up there in the US of A.
BTW M20VT, what kit are you talking about? Do you know the bosch part numbers for those injectors?
Speedy G


[Modified by Speedy G, 8:10 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I have an AGU which is drive by wire Motronic 3.something and no VVT (the dumbest 1.8T engine of them all, but also easiest to mod). I'm wondering if that means I still have EV6 injectors or the EV12's. [HR][/HR]​Do you have DBW or regular cable throttle? Clearly the cable throttle cars would be "dumber" then the DBW ones.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Chris-A.W.E)*

Cable. It's the dumbest of them all. Now I'm happy I didn't get the RS which is DBW and VVT.
Speedy G


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cable. It's the dumbest of them all. Now I'm happy I didn't get the RS which is DBW and VVT.
Speedy G[HR][/HR]​thats what I thought, just checking since you said DBW, threw me off


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Chris-A.W.E)*

Thanks Chris. 
Does anybody have the dimensions of the EV12's, or does anyone know how to tell which are EV12's and which are EV6's?
Thanks,
Speedy G


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. 
Does anybody have the dimensions of the EV12's, or does anyone know how to tell which are EV12's and which are EV6's?[HR][/HR]​The dimensions change, for example the RS4 comes with EV12s like some of the 1.8Ts however they are much much shorter and even have smaller o-rings. The best way to tell would be to pull an injector. If ends at about the bottom o-ring its the EV6 style. If a metal tube extends a good half inch plus past the o-ring its the EV12s. 
I am sure someone will steal a certain pick to put up here soon.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Chris-A.W.E)*

FYI the 337 AWP engine we took apart had the short stubby injectors.


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (9VW23yrs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FYI the 337 AWP engine we took apart had the short stubby injectors.[HR][/HR]​
Hmm, I have chipped tons of them, but have never looked at the injectors, I'll take a look next time I have one in.


----------



## M20VT (May 27, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Speedy G)*

they were found in the APR stage III box allong with all the rest of the hardware ...
i was just curius to know witch injector they were using, and they also supply a no-name fuel pump strange their is no trace of a part no ...
i called a the dealership to see what they are from and they pointed to be TT225 inj.
they are aparently the same as those from a Volvo t5 they are worth 170 cad$.
06A 906 031J is the part no. 










[Modified by M20VT, 2:05 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (M20VT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they were found in the APR stage III box allong with all the rest of the hardware ...
i was just curius to know witch injector they were using, and they also supply a no-name fuel pump strange their is no trace of a part no ...
i called a the dealership to see what they are from and they pointed to be TT225 inj.
they are aparently the same as those from a Volvo t5 they are worth 170 cad$.
06A 906 031J is the part no. 









[Modified by M20VT, 2:05 PM 1-10-2003][HR][/HR]​The fule pump is a VDO unit. But I have no part number either.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anybody have the dimensions of the EV12's, or does anyone know how to tell which are EV12's and which are EV6's?[HR][/HR]​The AGU is a TLEV emissions engine. I like to think of the AGU as a transverse version of the AEB engine (forged crank _and_ pistons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ).
EV6 injectors were used in the AEB and most likely in your AGU. If you pull the engine cover (as if you haven't already) you'll probably find the Bosch part number (0 280 150 447) on the EV6 injector body.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*injector results so far...*

Guys, this is what I *think* I've picked up so far:
http://clam.rutgers.edu/~dreadsct/18T injectors.html 
VW:
2000	AWD (poss. AWW)	EV12	DBW
2001	AWW (poss. AWD)	EV12	DBW
2002	AWP EV6	DBW
2003	AWP EV6	DBW
Audi:
?	AGU* EV6	DB?
?	AEB* EV6	DB?
*Only the ULEV (ultra low emissions vehicles) engine codes have the bent spray pattern?
My ultimate goal is to complete an accurate table of engine codes, injector sizes, part numbers, spray pattern, model years, etc.


[Modified by Scott F. Williams, 12:16 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Electron Man)*

Electron Man, my car sounds better by the second. Just to think that it's one of the cheapest but largest 1.8t's (much bigger than a GTI)... I've actually heard it's a DBC version of the AWD, but I doubt anyone's put them side by side to compare.
Scott, I'll check my injectors this w-e. BTW if they are 280150447 what's their size in lbs @3bar? I've never taken out these injectors, is this easily done? Any howto's? I don't have my Bentley yet.
Also, Scott, the AGU engine is pretty much the 1.8t engine for ROW (rest of world or non-US) 150hp Skoda's, Seats, and VW's, I haven't encountered an Audi AGU. Then again, they're all Audi engines...
Speedy G


[Modified by Speedy G, 3:37 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## M20VT (May 27, 2002)

*AEB INJECTORS !*

Here is the part number for AEB injectors
280 150 447 
i did not find it in your list i would be curius to know how many cc they are? 
thanks !


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: AEB INJECTORS ! (M20VT)*

awd and AWW injectors are definately differnt. I compared my AWD to an AWW and they were dramatically different. My injectors have a metal barrell on them. The aww injectors had no metal barrell


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: apr stage III injectors !!! part no# (Speedy G)*

Speedy G and M20VT, I've updated the table to include info about the 280150447 fuel injectors, they are 241cc at 3bar. Come on, everybody else! Feed me some info. We'll all benefit.
Thanks,


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

I had a post it with a few of the stock bosch injector part numebrs on it, but I can't find it, I'll try and get some more for you.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Chris-A.W.E)*

Here's a list from Andy's parts list, but they're all VAG part #'s.
Fuel Injectors
06A 906 031 S (AWD, 317.46cc/[email protected], 369cc/[email protected])
06A 906 031 AB (APH, 281.78cc/[email protected])
??? ??? ??? ?? (AMB, [email protected], [email protected])
I still don't trust those flow specs. BTW I'm a bit late with my post on AGU injectors, but I'll post them this week. I'll also be looking at the MB 450SEC injectors to see if they look like mine. I'll be talking to my uncle's mechanic so he should be able to help us out.
Speedy G


[Modified by Speedy G, 6:32 PM 1-13-2003]


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Speedy G)*

Looking at rumors on this site, here's the rumors regarding TT225 injectors:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=474132
Bosch part # 0280155892 
They're rumored to be 360ml/min @ 3bar, and knowing that TT225 put out around 270hp when chipped, it sounds like they run them at 4bar.
Speedy G


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Speedy G)*

360 cc @ 3 bar...
do you mean 3 bar ABSOLUTE pressure or 3 bar above atomosphere pressure?


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (SkodaRS)*

3bar "gauge" pressure (above atmospheric). Absolute pressure would be 4.013 depending on elevation...but that's splitting hairs.
Once you hook up a gauge, elevation considerations can be disregarded. 3bar will show on the gauge regardless of elevation.
edit to add quote:
quote:[HR][/HR]I still don't trust those flow specs.[HR][/HR]​Manufacturing tolerances mean the actual fuel delivery may vary ~+/-7% from the rating depending on the injector design. W8 has injectors with a smaller tolerance than most I've seen (~+/-5%). ECU will adjust fuel trim (but not at WOT) up to a point to compensate for fuel delivery.


[Modified by Electron Man, 11:06 AM 1-15-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Electron Man)*

VW Injector Part Numbers:
APH: 06A 906 031 AB (up to VIN 1C-1-408 000)
APH: 06A 906 031 AE (from VIN 1C-1-408 000 onwards)
AWV: 06A 906 031 BA
AWD: 06A 906 031 S
AWW: 06A 906 031 BA
AWP: 06A 906 031 BA
AEB: 058 133 551
ATW: 06B 133 551 B
AUG: 06B 133 551 M
AWM: 06B 133 551 M
ATC: 06A 906 031 S
AMU: 06A 906 031 J
AMB: 06B 133 551 M
AGU: 06A 906 031


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW Injector Part Numbers:
APH: 06A 906 031 AB (up to VIN 1C-1-408 000)
APH: 06A 906 031 AE (from VIN 1C-1-408 000 onwards)
AWV: 06A 906 031 BA
AWD: 06A 906 031 S
AWW: 06A 906 031 BA
AWP: 06A 906 031 BA
AEB: 058 133 551
ATW: 06B 133 551 B
AUG: 06B 133 551 M
AWM: 06B 133 551 M
ATC: 06A 906 031 S
AMU: 06A 906 031 J
AMB: 06B 133 551 M
AGU: 06A 906 031[HR][/HR]​Now how much do each of those injectors flow???


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (drm916)*

I think scott needs the bosch numbers to find out the specs, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Chris-A.W.E)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think scott needs the bosch numbers to find out the specs, if I am not mistaken.[HR][/HR]​yep you are right...Are the bosh numbers on the injector also?


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (drm916)*

yes they are, usually on the opposite side


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (drm916)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW Injector Part Numbers:
APH: 06A 906 031 AB (up to VIN 1C-1-408 000)
APH: 06A 906 031 AE (from VIN 1C-1-408 000 onwards)
AWV: 06A 906 031 BA
AWD: 06A 906 031 S
AWW: 06A 906 031 BA
AWP: 06A 906 031 BA
AEB: 058 133 551
ATW: 06B 133 551 B
AUG: 06B 133 551 M
AWM: 06B 133 551 M
ATC: 06A 906 031 S
AMU: 06A 906 031 J
AMB: 06B 133 551 M
AGU: 06A 906 031
Now how much do each of those injectors flow???[HR][/HR]​Some people are just never satisfied.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed ([email protected])*

Thanks so much for the injector part numbers, Andy. Bosch is easier for me to look up, but some of my tables also list the VW part numbers. Lemme do some research here and we may shortly have some flow capacities and other information.
I'm not going to push the injector sales to the 1.8T crowd until I know exactly what everybody needs. Once I do figure it all out, I hope to be the man everybody runs to.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

Interesting... AGU injectors seem to be the same as AWD injectors (except for the S at the end), which are rummored to flow 310cc/min. However, my A/F curve only makes sense with flow of 290ml/min which could mean I have 290ml/min injectors or 250ml/min injectors at 4 bar. In any case, I'll find out on the weekend. Tomorrow I'm looking at MB 450 SEC injectors.
Speedy G


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Speedy G)*

I am going to pull the bosch number off the injectors today or tomorrow.


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (drm916)*

Hey Scott!
here's some i have at home.. i think they were from an ATW, can't be sure though
06b133551m = 0280156065
they're dark blue in case it matters


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (nscirocco)*

Sounds like an AWM.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed ([email protected])*

Well... haven't gotten my bosch injector info yet, but I do have some VAG #s for Euro engines:
AGU is 150hp and has injector
VAG p/n 06A 906 031
AUM, ARX and AUQ are Euro 180hp 1.8ts and have injector
VAG p/n 06A 906 031 BA
I'll get the bosch number tomorrow.
Speedy G


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Speedy G)*

Ok, I got the bosch number for my injectors:
280150464
The FPR is 3 bar and the bosch number is:
280160537
Scott any updates on this data?
Speedy G


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, I got the bosch number for my injectors: 280150464
Scott any updates on this data?
Speedy G[HR][/HR]​Hey, what engine do you have? I can't match that to anything without the code.







Anyway, I updated the injector information with the info that was in this thread and other data that I picked up from here and there. Unfortunately, my antivirus program quarantined and then deleted the excel file that had my crossreference table of VW part numbers and Bosch part numbers.







I'm not mad at the program, of course, I'm pissed that the file got infected. GRRRRRR....
Unfortunately, this setback means that I won't be able to conveniently figure out what the VW numbers mean. So... if everybody can pitch in and look under their hoods, that'd be really really cool. Let's share some info, folks.
Click here for 1.8T injector database.


[Modified by Scott F. Williams, 5:26 PM 1-20-2003]


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

My engine's an AGU. I'm sure about the FPR bosch number (280160537) and the fact that it's a 3 bar fpr. I'm also sure about the VAG p/n of the injectors (VAG p/n 06A 906 031). I'm not sure however about the bosch p/n of the injectors (280150464) since it was tough to see. I'll check again.
Speedy G


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (nscirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
06b133551m = 0280156065
[HR][/HR]​these where on a rail w/ a 4.0bar fpr .. not sure if it came stock like that, but here's the part number anyways
VAG 078133534C = 0280160575


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (nscirocco)*

What engine code + car?
Speedy G


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VW Injector Part Numbers:
APH: 06A 906 031 AB (up to VIN 1C-1-408 000)
APH: 06A 906 031 AE (from VIN 1C-1-408 000 onwards)
AWV: 06A 906 031 BA
AWD: 06A 906 031 S
AWW: 06A 906 031 BA
AWP: 06A 906 031 BA
AEB: 058 133 551
ATW: 06B 133 551 B
AUG: 06B 133 551 M
AWM: 06B 133 551 M
ATC: 06A 906 031 S
AMU: 06A 906 031 J
AMB: 06B 133 551 M
AGU: 06A 906 031

AWV BOSCH PART #: 0280156061


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

2001 Audi TT Quattro 225HP engine code AMU VAG 06A 906 031J Bosch 0 280 155 893
Part numbers taken off the box of brand new injectors ordered from the dealer


----------



## Martin.DK (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (bobqzzi)*

http://www.injectorcleaning.co.uk/flow.htm

here you go 

Martin


----------



## Tim_1.8T (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Martin.DK)*

you responded to a 3 year old post


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Tim_1.8T)*

With a great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Martin.DK (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Blue GTI)*








i know.... 
now








but now the problem is solved right ??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Martin.DK)*

yes, the Genesis injectors were released last year.


----------



## 553ss53qm (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T fuel injector info needed (Scott F. Williams)*

ECS tunning and MJM autohaus has Audi TT stock injectors as an upgrade to the l.8t engine. However the are for 1.8t engine who are putting out at least 225HP. Most likely these guys/gals may have upgraded turbos (KO4's) and hybrids I'm sure. Check out these to sights.


----------

